
Ask HN: What type of work allows you to write lots of fun algorithms? - greatatuin
Hey guys,<p>As a web developer I&#x27;ve realised how rarely I get to actually write a nice meaty algorithm.<p>It&#x27;s always highly enjoyable when I do and I find that even though it&#x27;s more complex than plumbing CRUD apps together, I create way less bugs because my mind is fully engaged on one task.<p>What type of development work out there allows you to spend lots of time writing fun algorithms?<p>Thanks!
======
marketgod
I just feel like a shill for the stock market now. Check out
www.reddit.com/r/algotrading to start.

It is a never ending process.

